# OC. Multiplier vs Bus increase



## Dr. Paul (Dec 7, 2004)

Except for the advantage of keeping the FSB more in tune with memory speed, is there any difference between OC using the multiplier vs increasing the bus? Example: Bus 400 MHz and multiplier 10X and Bux 500 MHz and multiplier 8X. Both give a speed of 4.0 GHz.
Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello Doc:


overclocking is like religion; there are many different flavors. Some fellas swear by underclocking 500 x 8 others swear the best method is overclocking 400 x 10

both work the same ............. my personal view is ..... underclocking was more desirable back when memory couldnt keep pace with the faster cpu's ....... but its not like that anymore (1066mhz memory is very affordable)


you wont find any definitive information which illistrates one being the "premier" method


I am a 400 x 10 worshipper LOL


----------



## dman61992 (Jan 4, 2009)

400MHz and multiplier 10x only overclocks the CPU if you bus was originally at 400MHz.
The other way overclock your whole system.


----------

